# Transition PBJ



## edwardsjr1 (Oct 24, 2013)

Recently I bought a PBJ, I love it. Here are some clips form some trails I've been riding lately.Mesa AZ Bike Parkhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfQDSbXooMoSheep Hills, Costa Mesa CAhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oN3eiQoUO0c


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Fun video. Here's clickable versions of your links.


----------



## edwardsjr1 (Oct 24, 2013)

Carl Mega said:


> Fun video. Here's clickable versions of your links.


thanks, my browser at work hates this forum...


----------



## D_Man (Jan 7, 2004)

You guys in Mesa are lucky to have a city progressive enough to build that. We've been knocking our heads against a wall for years here in San Diego with little to show for it.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

edwardsjr1 said:


> Recently I bought a PBJ, I love it. Here are some clips form some trails I've been riding lately.Mesa AZ Bike Park


Good stuff. I'm in the process of building a BLT and plan to get out to Mesa Bike Park once it is done...but I'm old and will have to start on the smaller stuff. 
What bars and stem are you running?


----------



## edwardsjr1 (Oct 24, 2013)

noosa2 said:


> Good stuff. I'm in the process of building a BLT and plan to get out to Mesa Bike Park once it is done...but I'm old and will have to start on the smaller stuff. What bars and stem are you running?


The bike is 100% stock. its the Kore Rivera (42.5mm) Stem / Kore Torsion (760mm x 50mm) Handlebar


----------



## lachoy731 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hey man, what size did you go with? I'm looking at the PBJ and curious how others feel about the sizing. I'm 5'10" and will likely go with the large. What are you running?


----------



## edwardsjr1 (Oct 24, 2013)

I have a large which is probably too big considering Im 5'6. you'll be good


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

edwardsjr1 said:


> Recently I bought a PBJ, I love it. Here are some clips form some trails I've been riding lately.Mesa AZ Bike Parkhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfQDSbXooMoSheep Hills, Costa Mesa CAhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oN3eiQoUO0c


Nice. Road that place once solo. Nose and rear cased the 1st wood jump on the middle line. Scared that crap out of me. Big line is way eaiser lol


----------

